# Anti-Depressants..



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey all!!!!

Well ive recently come off my anti depressents (with careful thinking and LOADS of support)

And in a week ive lost about 4lbs.. turns out the fcukers were making me put weight on, supposed to help me stay sane but making me get fat, hmm wasnt at all happy anyway thought id share my good news with all you wonderful people!!

I may start going crazy soon though due to the lack of serotonin lol!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Which anti-depressants were you on?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Citalipram...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Whoa, you stopped cold turkey ???????

Seriously, i'd not recommend you do that, you'll get mega withdrawal and it's not nice. Taper down the doses. 20mg-10mg-5mg etc , then 4 3 2 1 , just do it really gradually and slowly.

Coming off SSRI's is worse than coming off smack at times.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Whoa, you stopped cold turkey ???????
> 
> Seriously, i'd not recommend you do that, you'll get mega withdrawal and it's not nice. Taper down the doses. 20mg-10mg-5mg etc , then 4 3 2 1 , just do it really gradually and slowly.
> 
> Coming off SSRI's is worse than coming off smack at times.


Well i was on 40 for a few months, then went down to 20 for about a month, ive came off them with loads of support, my fella is the one who got me to the docs in the first place, he is keeping a very close eye on me incase i start screwing again.. As gay as it is i lean on him and my friends, i'd much rather that than tablets keeping me afloat you know? I know i could fcuk up again and believe me there is nothing i want less than that cause i went CRAZY!! But keeping that in mind i think i can do it  If not i have people for support..


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

No offence to your support group, but they won't be able to do a thing if you get withdrawal from Citalopram. It's a physical dependancy, not mental. You'll get quite ill from it.

I hope you don't, but i'd seriously consider tapering it all down over a peroid of months.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

As long as you feel you've tapered down over a long period of time. River is right SSRI withdrawal is ****ing horrible.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

By support I mean people who know me and will be able to see if I'm struggling and that way get me back to the docs (as I'm pretty stubborn)


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Buy some 5-HTP's as a back up. Good luck


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

When I come off diazepam I had bad heads and felt like **** for a week doctors should know better than just stopping people's script


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

The Mrs is on these she tried to come off them a few times and got vertigo every time , she's on they for life now. Not a nice drug imo, very hard to come off


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> Buy some 5-HTP's as a back up. Good luck


HTP's?

I am getting slight head rushes every now and again but at the mo that's all..


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> HTP's?
> 
> I am getting slight head rushes every now and again but at the mo that's all..


They up your serotonin so may be helpful!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> They up your serotonin so may be helpful!


But what are they?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

maybe a stupid question but, can you feel antidepressent ?? what do they do and how do you feel on them lol


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> But what are they?


5-Hydroxytryptophan (5-HTP), also known as oxitriptan (INN), is a naturally occurring amino acid and chemical precursor as well as a metabolic intermediate in the biosynthesis of the neurotransmitters serotonin and melatonin from tryptophan.

5-HTP is sold over the counter in the United Kingdom, United States and Canada as a dietary supplement for use as an antidepressant, appetite suppressant, and sleep aid, and is also marketed in many European countries for the indication of major depression under trade names like Cincofarm, Levothym, Levotonine, Oxyfan, Telesol, Tript-OH, and Triptum.[1][2] Several double-blind placebo-controlled clinical trials have demonstrated the effectiveness of 5-HTP in the treatment of depression,[1] though a lack of high quality studies has been noted.[3] More and larger studies are needed to determine if 5-HTP is truly effective in treating depression.[4]


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> maybe a stupid question but, can you feel antidepressent ?? what do they do and how do you feel on them lol


Much better than you did. That's the only way I can describe it. It's not wizz


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Erm I felt loads better on them than before.. I was a psycho before I was on them and just felt generally more content on them I've come to realise though that it is a lot of sorting your own mind out than relying on tablets but yeah they are a huge help


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Much better than you did. That's the only way I can describe it. It's not wizz


that was just a little phase, there was alot more too it than i let out.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> 5-Hydroxytryptophan (5-HTP), also known as oxitriptan (INN), is a naturally occurring amino acid and chemical precursor as well as a metabolic intermediate in the biosynthesis of the neurotransmitters serotonin and melatonin from tryptophan.
> 
> 5-HTP is sold over the counter in the United Kingdom, United States and Canada as a dietary supplement for use as an antidepressant, appetite suppressant, and sleep aid, and is also marketed in many European countries for the indication of major depression under trade names like Cincofarm, Levothym, Levotonine, Oxyfan, Telesol, Tript-OH, and Triptum.[1][2] Several double-blind placebo-controlled clinical trials have demonstrated the effectiveness of 5-HTP in the treatment of depression,[1] though a lack of high quality studies has been noted.[3] More and larger studies are needed to determine if 5-HTP is truly effective in treating depression.[4]


WOW cheers man.. That sounds interesting!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> maybe a stupid question but, can you feel antidepressent ?? what do they do and how do you feel on them lol


Chiled and you don't care about anything


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Chiled and you don't care about anything


Lol isn't that coke? HA


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> WOW cheers man.. That sounds interesting!!


May help you with tapering!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Lol isn't that coke? HA


Not even about end of the days !'


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

And what's all these avatars of sweet ass!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

I wouldn't take something to mask the sides from coming off an SSRI , not saying they are wrong, but i've never heard of anyone using them to come off.

Tapering down slowly is the only viable option tbh, i've gone cold turkey about 6 or 7 times now, and every time I ended up in bed.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Not even about end of the days !'


Lol what?


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I wouldn't take something to mask the sides from coming off an SSRI , not saying they are wrong, but i've never heard of anyone using them to come off.
> 
> Tapering down slowly is the only viable option tbh, i've gone cold turkey about 6 or 7 times now, and every time I ended up in bed.


I agree, tapering down slowly is the best option but I am suggesting 5-HTP as a back up plan and easier to get hold of over the festive period!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Lol what?


http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i was on 40mg citalopram when i lost my parents. Have now tapered down to 10mg, and only take them when i remember lol, but keeps me ticking over nicely. I tried stopping completely once and had the worst headaches of my life. Along with bereavement councilling, they have been brilliant for me personally. Good luck though LuLu.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> i was on 40mg citalopram when i lost my parents. Have now tapered down to 10mg, and only take them when i remember lol, but keeps me ticking over nicely. I tried stopping completely once and had the worst headaches of my life. Along with bereavement councilling, they have been brilliant for me personally. Good luck though LuLu.


Thank you.. I have some 10mg maybe ill take them then for a bit or something


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Thank you.. I have some 10mg maybe ill take them then for a bit or something


I would! 2 weeks should be fine.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm clearly not getting much from my prozac then.. no chilled and whizz like feelings..

I had awful nausea at first and slept for britain, I still sleep a lot more than I used to. I don't shout as much as I did.. anger and aggression was part of my issue. But my down times are just as bad I've gone from 20mg to intermittent 40mg for half of the month as my conidition is related to my menstrual cycle.

I'd advocate talking to your GP to get you off any tablets to be honest, trying to go cold turkey is not wise especially with your mental health and xmas coming up - lower service from GP surgeries etc, last thing you need is to end up in a psych unit through a crash.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I was prescribed Fluoxetine instead of Citalopram, & had to taper down then up accordingly, still felt odd tho...sort of whooshing in ma heed.

Just hate taking meds tho, gets boring tbh, what with a few vits etc.

Spent 11 days at Crimbo on the "ward" about 10 yrs ago...it really wasn't much fun. Full of bloody loonies!

Seriously I might joke about it, but plz take care Lulu.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I was prescribed Fluoxetine instead of Citalopram, & had to taper down then up accordingly, still felt odd tho...sort of whooshing in ma heed.
> 
> Just hate taking meds tho, gets boring tbh, what with a few vits etc.
> 
> ...


I was in the Ward too when I was starting on fluoxetine as I drunk on it one time and went mad.

It was the wrong Med so I had to come off it. Worst experience of my life. Had to move back with my mum. I literally went insane.

Moral. Don't just think you can come off it. I was tappered and still went mad


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> I was in the Ward too when I was starting on fluoxetine as I drunk on it one time and went mad.
> 
> It was the wrong Med so I had to come off it. Worst experience of my life. Had to move back with my mum. I literally went insane.
> 
> Moral. Don't just think you can come off it. I was tappered and still went mad


I found that drinking with Prozac sent me crackers, not aggressive just..well mad I guess. Not a positive experience. (ironic smile)


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Alright guys you're mum type nagging has convinced me.. Lol I'm booked in at the doctors this afto


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Alright guys you're mum type nagging has convinced me.. Lol I'm booked in at the doctors this afto


How did u get on?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> How did u get on?


Changed my tablets to fluxolate I think.. Doctor was a moron though was insistent that citalipram doesn't make you put weight on.. Retard!


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Thought you wanted to come off anti-depressants?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> Thought you wanted to come off anti-depressants?


I did.. But for I've had a really bad couple of days so he's put me on a low dose and hopefully ill be able to go down.. Hopefully I just don't keep putting weight on!!


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> I did.. But for I've had a really bad couple of days so he's put me on a low dose and hopefully ill be able to go down.. Hopefully I just don't keep putting weight on!!


No worries nothing wrong with that. Is your partner supportive??


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Outoftoon said:


> No worries nothing wrong with that. Is your partner supportive??


Yes very! I'm very lucky to be honest in that respect I'd be lost I think without him really


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Yes very! I'm very lucky to be honest in that respect I'd be lost I think without him really


Good!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I was in the Ward too when I was starting on fluoxetine as I drunk on it one time and went mad.
> 
> It was the wrong Med so I had to come off it. Worst experience of my life. Had to move back with my mum. I literally went insane.
> 
> Moral. Don't just think you can come off it. I was tappered and still went mad


Oh.. planning a night out in a month and was thinking I might just drink.. I don't drink generally anyhow but heading off to cardiff with a couple of my lifting (girls) buddies. They drink like fish so was thinking I should conform.. guess I'll be 'mum' n' sober..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> I did.. But for I've had a really bad couple of days so he's put me on a low dose and hopefully ill be able to go down.. Hopefully I just don't keep putting weight on!!


Glad you saw your GP and are getting great support from your OH. Also hope the change of med and dose helps keep the bad days at bay. No point being skinny if you're not healthy in your mind hun. x


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I was in the Ward too when I was starting on fluoxetine as I drunk on it one time and went mad.
> 
> It was the wrong Med so I had to come off it. Worst experience of my life. Had to move back with my mum. I literally went insane.
> 
> Moral. Don't just think you can come off it. I was tappered and still went mad


What happened?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------

